# MS-Dos kleines Batchproblem



## darki777 (10. Mai 2006)

Hi,
ich hab eine Datei Namens Logfile.log, diese würde ich gerne ins Kommandofenster der Dos-Konsole umleiten, mit echo << Logfile.log gehts ja leider nicht, gibts noch ne andre Möglichkeit? Ist es überhaupt möglich?

Und was ich noch wissen wollte, kann man Variablen auf diese Art und Weise einlesen?:
"Bitte geben Sie einen Text ein: " danach soll der Text in eine Variable eingespeichert werden.

MfG, und thx scho mal im Vorraus


----------



## frager (12. Mai 2006)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich dich richtig verstehe, aber (Text)Dateien kann man in der Konsole mit "type <filename>" ausgeben.

Wie man variablen einliest weiß ich nicht...

Hier, hab was gefunden: http://www.antonis.de/
Schau unter MS-DOS


----------



## darki777 (15. Mai 2006)

Danke, das mit dem type hab ich ganz vergessen, dass es die Funktion auch noch gibt *g*, wie man eine Eingabeaufforderung inkl. Variable einlesen macht hab ich jez auch rausgefunden, auch wenn die meisten sagn das geht nicht, belangt nur win95/98/Me, 2k weis ich ned, aber in XP gehts jedenfalls 

mfg darki


----------



## chrysler (16. Mai 2006)

Ich hoffe, du meinst nicht den Befehl set /p =...  .
Hast du denn eine Möglichkeit gefunden, Text auf einer Datei umzuleiten (als Variable) in eine batch?


----------



## darki777 (17. Mai 2006)

> ich hoffe, du meinst nicht den Befehl set /p =... .



REM Eingabe = Ausgabe
set /p var=Bitte geben Sie einen Text ein: 
echo %var%

Wieso soll ich diese Methode nicht meinen? Also so kannich problemlos mit Strings rumarbeiten  bzw. Strings in Variablen abspeichern.



> Hast du denn eine Möglichkeit gefunden, Text auf einer Datei umzuleiten (als Variable) in eine batch?



Das geht folgendermaßen: 
set /p var=<text.txt

Es wird allerdings nur die erste Zeile initialisiert, hatte noch keine Zeit um auszuprobieren ob man irgendwie durch eine Zählschleife + Findstr oder sonst was irgendwie jede Zeile mit einer neuen Variable initialisiert oder so, denke aber dass es evtl. gehn dürfte, hab nur leider im Mom keine Zeit, wegs Examenstress, leider funktioniert anscheinend der Befehl set /p...... unter Win98 & Co. nicht, vieleicht gibts aber ne möglichkeit irgendwie die dafür notwendigen Dateien von XP nach Win98 zu implementieren, mit WinXP gehts zumindest, dass man z.B. in dem choice.com einfach im aktuellen Ordner in dem sich dein Batchscript befindet ist, und schon geht choice auch unter XP, unter 98 müsste man aber evtl. die ganze cmd.exe manipulieren glaubich, weil set irgendwo intern deklariert ist oder?

Falls ich mal dazu komm, dann probier ich des mal aus.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen, mfg darki


----------

